# Escalante Canyon road closed till 5/6/2010



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

Delta County, CO - Official Website

Escalante Canyon Road Closure May 3 through May 6
Escalante Canyon road will be closed beginning Monday, May 3, through Thursday, May 6, between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. for bridge deck replacement.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

rg5hole said:


> Delta County, CO - Official Website
> 
> Escalante Canyon Road Closure May 3 through May 6
> Escalante Canyon road will be closed beginning Monday, May 3, through Thursday, May 6, between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. for bridge deck replacement.


 
So, this river seems to have a very short season, right?
And the county has to schedule 4 days of maintaince during the very short season? 
Did someone piss off Ranger Rick?


----------

